# Clan Stewart



## robert the bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

Would like to trace, if possible, Gerry Ward, Kieth Wells. Donald Chadwick, Mick Judge, and a good mate, 3rd Officer, cannot remember name but your mum and dad had a pub called The Letters, in Birkenhead, I still have the MN tie I borrowed.


----------

